# Internet Explorer 8 64-Bit



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

What is the advantage of using Internet Explorer 8 64-Bit over the 32-Bit? It seems I have issues printing and viewing video on web pages using the 64.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> What is the advantage of using Internet Explorer 8 64-Bit over the 32-Bit? It seems I have issues printing and viewing video on web pages using the 64.


The problem is that many activex controls are 32 bit only, as is Flash. So for maximum compatibility with sites, you need to use 32 bit IE.

The benefit of the 64 bit version is pretty much the same as the downside. Activex controls and Flash don't work, so it can be argued that it is a more secure browser.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know of any real advantage to using IE8 x64 compared to Chrome or Firefox. I think that there was this push to make everything 64-bit and Microsoft did that... sort of. Maybe IE9 x64 will have a reason for being.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I have never used Firefox, but I have used Chrome. Chrome doesn't have the "print selection" option which really stinks. I can't print at all with IE8 64 for some reason so that leaves me with IE8 32 for now.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I have never used Firefox, but I have used Chrome. Chrome doesn't have the "print selection" option which really stinks. I can't print at all with IE8 64 for some reason so that leaves me with IE8 32 for now.


What version of Chrome do you have? I have a print selection option in the latest 8.0 release.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The only reason I can think of to use IE8 is because some idiots are still programming some web sites in ways that only work in IE8. Since that's when I use it, I can't think of one reason to use the 64 bit version that is incompatible with a lot of web sites.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The advantage to 64-bit would be better use of your 64-bit CPU in your computer for faster internet processing.

Unfortunately, until more of the plug-ins and controls are also 64-bit... it can actually mean things run slower (or not at all).

I am frankly amazed at how long we have had 64-bit CPUs in home computers and still don't have even some of the basic thing available in 64-bit software.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The advantage to 64-bit would be better use of your 64-bit CPU in your computer for faster internet processing.
> 
> Unfortunately, until more of the plug-ins and controls are also 64-bit... it can actually mean things run slower (or not at all).
> 
> I am frankly amazed at how long we have had 64-bit CPUs in home computers and still don't have even some of the basic thing available in 64-bit software.


Theoretically yes, but the browser up to this point has just not needed that. It's been much more important for the OS and apps like Photoshop to be 64 bit. The browser is becoming a primary app though, so that will probably change in the future.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> Theoretically yes, but the browser up to this point has just not needed that. It's been much more important for the OS and apps like Photoshop to be 64 bit. The browser is becoming a primary app though, so that will probably change in the future.


True... but we don't have a lot of other 64-bit apps either... even if you open up the discussion to other apps, there are hardly any true 64-bit apps out there.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> The problem is that many activex controls are 32 bit only, as is Flash. So for maximum compatibility with sites, you need to use 32 bit IE.
> 
> The benefit of the 64 bit version is pretty much the same as the downside. Activex controls and Flash don't work, so it can be argued that it is a more secure browser.


Just FYI, there has ben a "preview release" of flash player for 64 bit for some time now.

You can download a preview release of Flash Player with the codename "Square" that includes full support for 64-bit Web browsers on Windows, Mac and Linux computers from Adobe Labs (http://labs.adobe.com). The preview release installs into 64-bit Web browsers, so you do not need to use a 32-bit browser.

The origional article can be found here:

http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/000/6b3af6c9.html#main_Whynot64bit


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

phrelin said:


> The only reason I can think of to use IE8 is because some idiots are still programming some web sites in ways that only work in IE8. Since that's when I use it, I can't think of one reason to use the 64 bit version that is incompatible with a lot of web sites.


My duaghter was trying to fill out her FAFSA form for getting financial college aid. Our new laptop has IE9 (32-bit beta), and Chrome 8.6. The GOVERNMENT FASFA web site wouldn't recognize either, regardless of 32/64.

We finally downloaded Firefox and were able to continue...

I've run into this problem a few other times too.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> What version of Chrome do you have? I have a print selection option in the latest 8.0 release.


I says it's 8.0 but if I highlight the part I want to print, right click and select print the print options screen comes up and the print selection is there but you cannot select it.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Just FYI, there has ben a "preview release" of flash player for 64 bit for some time now.
> 
> You can download a preview release of Flash Player with the codename "Square" that includes full support for 64-bit Web browsers on Windows, Mac and Linux computers from Adobe Labs (http://labs.adobe.com). The preview release installs into 64-bit Web browsers, so you do not need to use a 32-bit browser.
> 
> ...


I'll give this a try on my home computer, it may make it worth trying.

Thanks for all of your replies.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

dmspen said:


> My duaghter was trying to fill out her FAFSA form for getting financial college aid. Our new laptop has IE9 (32-bit beta), and Chrome 8.6. The GOVERNMENT FASFA web site wouldn't recognize either, regardless of 32/64.
> 
> We finally downloaded Firefox and were able to continue...
> 
> I've run into this problem a few other times too.


SSH websites well kick out anything that's not a specific version that's approved if setup that way. Tax software websites are notorious for this. So beta browsers usually won't be able to be used with SSH financial sites. This is coding of the site not the browser itself.


----------

